# Is an 80mm fork adequate for dj and urban riding?



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a choice between a Manitou Gold Label in 80mm and 100mm. Would the 80mm be OK for mostly urban and a little bit of dirt jumping, or should I go with the 100mm?


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

The 80mm is more than adequate.

www.unionstreetbikes.com


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

If 0mm of travel is good for bmx who ride sirt and street, 80mm will be fine


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

80mm is fine. It's really just to take the edge off. If you get the 100mm, you can always reduce it down to 80mm.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

The first time I went Djing I had a 50mm fork. That worked fine. Now I've got a 130mm that I want reduced badly.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I use 80 mm and it works fine.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

80mm is where it's at, although 100mm is fine too if the fork isnt too tall.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

ha, well I'm pretty much running 90mm through a stance static. I've ridden bolth 80 and 100mm gold lables. really if you're going to be doing park/street 80 is a good way to go. but I perfered 100, because it lifts your bike off the ground a little more and is a little easier to do certain tricks. but 100 would be perferred for park, but for street and DJ 80 is the way to go.


----------

